# Lowrance x125



## bombe220488 (3. März 2013)

Hi boardies,
Ich hab mir ja ein Boot gekauft und dort ist ein lowrance x125 mit Hckgeber drauf, da ich keinerlei Erfahrung habe wollte ich mir gerne von euch ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte einholen.

Mein angelgebiet soll vornehmlich die Ostsee sein.

Wie ich schon aus anderen trööts erfahren habe gibt es ja auch viele kleine Stellschrauben an denen man drehen kann / sollte um das beste aus dem echolot zu holen.

Vllt haben wir ja einen Spezi an Board.


Falls es nicht mehr taugt was empfiehlt ihr für ein echolot (mittleres preissegment)

Danke und schönen Sonntag an euch #6


----------



## Seewolf 01 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

das ist schon ein gutes Echolot#6

Hier kannst du ein bisschen üben!http://www.lowrance.de/de/Downloads/Geraete-Emulatoren/


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Anmachen, auf Auto laufen lassen und du bist für die meisten Situationen gerüstet.Manuelle Einstellungen  sollte man  erst machen,wenn mit dem Gerät etwas (warm)geworden ist.Das kommt beim Gebrauch dann von ganz alleine.
Das X-125 ist ein gutes Gerät.


----------



## Lindi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Moin Moin,
ich habe das Teil auch Jahrelang benutzt und war immer sehr zufrieden damit.Für die Ostsee ist es meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend.
Du brauchst gar nicht viel dran rumstellen.Ich würde es auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück setzen,es dann erstmal ausprobieren und mich mit dem Gerät vertraut machen.Danach kannst Du dann immer noch Einstellungen vornehmen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## bombe220488 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Danke schonmal,
mit dem Simulator hab ich schon bissl gespielt.
Aber mal dumm gefragt wie setz ich das ding zurück ? #q

Wäre der Unterschied zu einem hds 5 enorm und lohnend?

MFG


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Hey Bombe
Ich habe das X-135. Unterscheidet sich nur von der stärkeren Sendeleistung zum X-125. Zurücksetzen kannst du auch da,wo du den Simulator gefunden hast. Ich glaube,es heißt, Werkeinstellung oder Optionen zurück setzen. Ist fast in der Mitte zu finden. Reicht für die Ostsee wunderbar aus. An meinen Hausgewässer sehe ich noch meinen Plker oder Dropshot gerade senkrecht unter dem Boot .
Das Hds 5 ist ein Farbecholot. Es lohnt sich immer auf ein Farbecholot zu wechseln. Vorallem, wenn es noch Gps haben sollte. Vorallem ist es ein Digitalecholot. Noch mehr Leistung,wie unsere analogen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## bombe220488 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Hi, :m
ja ich habe noch ein Lowrance GlobalMap 5200c ich denke das teil reicht aus um zu Navigieren und Wegpunkte wieder anzufahren oder Kanten auf der Seekarte.
Die Fische oder genauen Abhänge findet man ja dann auf dem Echolot, zumindest hoffe ich das ich das auf dem x125 sehe.

Ich denke ich werde das erstmal mit dem probieren und dann seh ich ja ob ich damit zurecht komme.

Zuhause teste ich nochmal den Simulator ob ich da was finde ._.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (4. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Hey Bombe
Ich habe bei meinen Echolot nach geschaut. Du mußt 2mal Menüe drücken und direkt unter dem Simulator findest du es. Es heißt "Optionen zurück setzten". Wenn du auf dem Wasser bist, mußt du dir mal Zeit nehmen und mal alles ausprobieren.Du wirst schnell die ganzen Anwendungen lernen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## bombe220488 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Hi ich nochmal war heute mal auf der aller unterwegs und hab vorher mein echolot auf die Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt.

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/13/imagejpu.jpg/

Das Bild ist jetzt bei schneller Fahrt es sah beim tuckern oder treiben genau so aus bzw noch mehr schwarz/Schwarze Palmen. 

Was kann das sein? Bzw wo muss ich w as verstellen um ein schärferes Bild zu bekommen, so wird das ja nicht normal sein.


----------



## gründler (5. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Moin

Sag mal hast Du überhaupt keine Greylinie,also unten auf'n Bildschirm ne Grunddarstellung???

Oder hast du das bild in Zoom(echo 4 fach) modus geknipst???

Hast du mal das Echo mit Motor aus getestet,also nur driften,es kann durch Motoren auch zu störungen kommen.

Steht deine Empfindlichkeit auf Auto,oder manuell???

#h


----------



## bombe220488 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Das mag sein das es gerade im Zoom Modus war das Bild sprang an Kanten auch immer hoch und runter.  Wenn auch auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen aber normalerweise war da schon ne greyline also der Grund war deutlich zu erkennen nur waren immer diese schwarzen Flecke Striche oder wie man es nennen will immer noch da.
Puh die Empfindlichkeit... Werkseinstellung -.- ich weiß es nicht.
Das Wasser war auch wirklich sehr trüb(Hochwasser) liegt es evtl dadran?

Ps Motor lief immer


----------



## gründler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Ich hab auch noch nen 135er rumstehen.

Irgendwo gibt es die einstellung Empfindlichkeit (Sonar) sollte es eigentlich auch beim 125er geben,wenn diese auf Auto steht kann es sein das diese zu hoch vom Echo eingestellt wird,ich arbeite mit 60-85% je nach Gewässer,darüber gibt es meist zuviel (wie du sie nennst Streifen/Palmen) und das Oberflächenecho wird dadurch auch verstärkt.

Mach mal das Zoom beim Echo aus so das Du Grund siehst,stell die Empfindlichkeit auf manuell und fang mal mit 60% an,und lass dich nur treiben,oder such dir ne tiefe stelle wo du ankern kannst (Motor aus).Dann stellst Du solange langsam die Empfindlichkeit hoch bis erste "Streifen/Palmen" kommen.

Bedenke alles was im Wasser treibt auch Schwebstoffe Pflanzen Müll...etc. werden/können dir als was auch immer angezeigt werden.

Aber das 135er macht das bei mir auch,also alles mögliche anzeigen wenn die Empfindlichkeit zu hochsteht.

Seien kann das alles mögliche,von Störungen über falsche einstellungen oder Geber kaputt,Kabelbruch...usw.
Aber denke mal das deine Empfindlichkeit auf 100% steht,oder es ein anderes einstellungsproblem ist.

Durchtesten ist angesagt 


#h


----------



## bombe220488 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit das ganze auf dem Wasser zu prüfen aber die Einstellungen kann ich ja im trockenen prüfen, ich Schau mir das gleich mal an.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Ja aber im Demomodus kriegst du nicht das angezeigt was er dir in real/live anzeigt,du kannst da zwar alles durchtesten aber die streifen werden nicht auftauchen.

Ob das Problem mit deinen "Palmen" dadurch weg ist,weißt Du erst wenn Du auf'n Wasser test's durchführst.

#h


----------



## bombe220488 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

ich hab es gerade festgestellt... natürlich im demo modus superscharfe kanten und ne schöne grund(greyline)linie

Also was ich glaube schonmal weiss ist das AUTO Tiefenbereich aus sollte weil da springt das bild dann immer hoch und runter

dann muss ich aber wohl den tiefenbereich groß bzw tief genug auswählen sonst seh ich den grund nicht

Oder fahrt ihr mit dem Autotiefenbereich ? Auf dem Meer in 20m zb sind die sprünge ja nun nicht so extrem wie im 2-4m tiefen wasser der aller
von der Darstellung glaube ich zumindest

Ja wenn ich im Demomodus hier am PC an der Empfindlichkeit rumstelle kann ich rumspielen aber das einzige was passiert ist das ich die Sicheln( Fische ) ausblende ^^
das soll ja dann Live besser nicht passieren

Wird zeit das ich mein SBF bekomme dann kann ich selbst entscheiden wann ich losfahre


----------



## gründler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Ich habe Autotiefe immer aus gehabt und habe manuell 80m eingestellt (wegen Kolding ist da zt.so tief).

Muss dazu sagen ich nutze das 135er nur noch selten und bin jetzt mit neuere technik unterwegs.

Aber das 125er und das 135er sind bekannt dafür das sie ihren dienst gut leisten,und sind damals sehr beliebte Echos gewesen.

Wie gesagt ich habe immer zwischen 60-85% gearbeitet (empfindlichkeit),man kann auch so schlecht ne ferndiagnose machen,weil es kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Da must Du dich mal bißchen mit Echos einlesen und über Geber sowie Displayanzeigen etc.

Und dich mit dem deinen Echo mal live am Wasser beschäftigen,so hier mit nen Bild wird dir keiner genau sagen können was das genau ist.

Wir können dir nur ratschläge und erfahrungen weitergeben.

Rausfinden und fehler suchen must Du selbst,oder jemand suchen der ahnung hat und bei dir in nähe wohnt und der mit dir das alles mal durchgeht und diesen fehler am Wasser vom Boot aus sucht.

#h


----------



## bombe220488 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Ja sicher muss ich das noch selbst testen. Es bestand ja die Möglichkeit das es ein ganz banaler Fehler war, den einer von euch auch schon einmal hatte.
Vielen dank trotzdem.
MfG


----------



## Maverick1387 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Lowrance x125*

Hallo zusammen.
Wir haben auch ein x125. Doch leider startet es auf einmal nicht mehr richtig.
Stattdessen kommt nach dem Lowrance-Logo "Program is corrupt. Please contakt customer service"
Bevor ich das mache, dachte ich, ich frage mal hier, ob schon jemand so einen Fehler hatte... 
Ich habe schon erfolglos einen Hard-Reset versucht (ZIN+ZOUT+PWR).
Aber es kommt kein "Beep". Zumindest nicht nach ca 20 sek. halten.
Batterie hat noch über 12 Volt. Mit und ohne angeschlossenen Geber, gleicher Fehler.

Hat jemand eine Idee?? 
Ich fürchte es hat den Speicher zerrissen :'( 

Gruß, 
Ingo


----------

